# Sterilising my fermenters



## brewtopbeer (28/6/14)

Hey guys I have ran out of sterilising powder that I usually get from my brew shop, can someone tell me another way to sterilise my gear because I'm pretty anal about cleaning?? Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

Bleach.


----------



## beercus (28/6/14)

Unscented Napi san

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/23182-cleaning-fermenter-with-napisan/

Beercus


----------



## mckenry (28/6/14)

You could boil it, but I'd imagine you have a lot of plastic and big fermenters, so that wont help. As long as youre super clean, you _should _be ok_. _This is bad advice, but Ive done it in a pinch and got away with it. Dont make a habit of it though. If youre not brewing tomorrow, relax, you dont need to sanitise until just before you use your gear.


----------



## brewtopbeer (28/6/14)

Thanks guys, cheers for the choices! If I'm using bleach do I have to rinse it out a couple of times until the smell goes away? I do not want the taste of bleach though my beer..


----------



## danestead (28/6/14)

Is betadine the same as iodophor? If you have any around the house it may be worth investigating and mixing some up.


----------



## Grott (28/6/14)

I'd put half a teaspoon of regular bleach in 2 litres of water and swirl it around. Let it dry and if no bleach smell (shouldn't be) then go.
Cheers


----------



## brewtopbeer (28/6/14)

Cheers grott sounds good mate I will do that definetly!! Cheers for the heads up


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/6/14)

brewtopbeer said:


> Thanks guys, cheers for the choices! If I'm using bleach do I have to rinse it out a couple of times until the smell goes away? I do not want the taste of bleach though my beer..


If you use bleach, you should rinse your fermenter thoroughly with boiled water.


----------



## brewtopbeer (28/6/14)

Cheers mate I will definetly do that. Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> If you use bleach, you should rinse your fermenter thoroughly with boiled water.


Leave it in the sun and let it dry.

Most brewers use to much bleach in solution. 

Bleach works best will cold water.

Bleach evaporates quickly in hot water and in sunlight

Bleach is one of the best sanitisers.


Once your fermenter is dry in the sun the bleach will be gone.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/6/14)

I love bleach - cheap and easy - a bit like Baabra at SEQ case swap.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I love bleach - cheap and easy - a bit like Baabra at SEQ case swap.


Your invoice is in the mail.

Barb is looking a bit worn out. I spoke to Incider about her welfare. She is OK...but her PH needs attention.


----------



## DUANNE (28/6/14)

google bleach and vinegar no rinse sanitiser.


----------



## brewtopbeer (29/6/14)

Cheers everyone I always get the best answers off this site. Thanks again!!


----------

